
A company claiming a monopoly on coverage of live chess tournaments - jonbaer
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-28/there-s-a-new-king-of-the-chess-internet-and-fans-are-outraged
======
soup10
I like chess, but watching paint dry is more exciting than live standard
games.

~~~
kzhahou
Thanks for sharing, but that doesn't add much to the conversation.

~~~
bitJericho
Having never watched a chess tournament live nor televised, I was curious
about this exact detail and got an opinion on both sides too. Not all feedback
has to be positive or even that constructive.

